# Took the plunge...



## ktmrder (Sep 24, 2004)

We are now owners of a 2005 28bhs. We will take delivery next week. We are so excited and a little scared! This is our first rv. You all have been so great with information etc. To be honest I was apprehensive of purchasing because of hearing of all the leaks etc. But after further inspection and talking more with our dealer who is awesome I felt better. We are in OKC and hope to get a least one trip in and use it for hunting season too! So thanks again, and we will be here a lot just to get started!

Cami


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Congrats!

The 28BHS is an awesome coach. Lots of space and storage for the family.

Enjoy


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Congratulations are your new Outback! I'm sure it will bring you years of enjoyment.

Have a great day! sunny


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome to the Outback world.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Congratualtions on your recent purchase. My wife and I are new, too; just bought ours in August and have had it out only once so far. Looking forward to many upcoming trips. Enjoy yours!!!

We're not too far from y'all--we're in Abilene, TX.

Mark


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats! on the new TT. Hopefully you con get got before winterizing. Maybe you are one of the few lucky ones that do not need to worry about the snow, ice and cold.









Thor


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback and welcome to the Outbackers!


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Congrats and welcome to the outbackers and Outback 28BHS owners









Jim


----------

